# Minot Bow Clubs



## Kevin82 (Aug 9, 2006)

Any Archery Clubs in the Minot area?

Kevin


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Souris Valley Bowmen
http://www.geocities.com/sourisvalleybowmen/page.html


----------

